#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Bloquear range de ips

## darthv

Srs
Gostaria de bloquear range de ips e estou com um pouco de dificuldade, vamos lá:
ex1 gostaria de bloquear o seguinte range 200.171.1.1 ate 200.171.255.255 
tentei
iptables -s 200.171.0.0/26 -j DROP e nada
iptables -s 200.171.0.0/26 -i eth1 -j DROP e nada

sugestões?
------------------------------------

Outra pergunta, comob loquear ataques ip spoofing?
ex: iptables -A INPUT -i ethX 164.0.0..0 -j DROP
Ira bloquer realmente a tentativa de ¨forjar¨ o ip da rede internet 164.1.1.1? para não ser detectado?



<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon21.gif"> 

Obrigado desde já r [ ]s 

darthv

----------


## lmercucci

Olá,
Tenta colocar a masca /16: 
iptables -s 200.171.0.0/16 -j DROP
se não ele vai bloquear apenas 200.171.0.1 até 200.171.0.63.

falou

----------

